# need picture help



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

Does anyone have a picture of quarter panel area around the back window of a 66 or 67 lemans. If anyone has a picture with the filler panel removed it would be a big help. mine is rusted out on both side under neath the window trim. I need to start cutting patch panels and need pictures to show me the shape of the metal and how it connected.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I have a couple pictures in my gallery;

GTO pictures | Pontiac GTO Photos - 1966 GTO frame off restoration


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

tspring said:


> Does anyone have a picture of quarter panel area around the back window of a 66 or 67 lemans. If anyone has a picture with the filler panel removed it would be a big help. mine is rusted out on both side under neath the window trim. I need to start cutting patch panels and need pictures to show me the shape of the metal and how it connected.


You can buy that filler panel and do it in a 1 piece unit instead of cutting patches to go in there. Will save you a ton of labor and you'll end up with a flat surface. 

Google seach 1967 GTO filler panel, there are tons of them, here's one for $76.00.
1967 Pontiac GTO Rear Deck Filler Panel N/A


----------



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

the filler panel has been removed. Its the inside bottom corner of the quarter panel around the rear glass frame that is rusted out. I ordered a filler panel from AMES


----------

